# Newby needs to lose pounds and feel stronger



## Kate48 (Jan 19, 2020)

Hi, I'm a healthy 71 yrs., married and looking to lose pounds with a few others here who are like minded. I am a very positive person who has graduated from the school of hard knocks with a masters. Looking forward to getting on with life after cancer surgery. My future looks great! I love the outdoors, I'm an artist in my spare time, love animals, cooking, traveling with my husband and watching sunrises and sunsets whenever I can! I'm pretty straight forward and respect honesty and hard work.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 19, 2020)

You are an inspiration.  Great outlook you have!  

I'm looking to lose some too.  I have to cut those calories.  I can do that but need to start getting more walks and some exercise.  It seems it's necessary to lose the amount I have to lose.  Best wishes to you on the losing weight.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 19, 2020)

Good for you Kate! I have to shed some winter weight, too. Pants getting tight, ugh.


----------



## AnnieA (Jan 19, 2020)

Welcome, Kate!   So glad your cancer surgery was successful!


----------



## Kate48 (Jan 19, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> You are an inspiration.  Great outlook you have!
> 
> I'm looking to lose some too.  I have to cut those calories.  I can do that but need to start getting more walks and some exercise.  It seems it's necessary to lose the amount I have to lose.  Best wishes to you on the losing weight.


Thanks! I have some exercise equipment downstairs which I have made a commitment to use and am keeping a journal. I need to drop 40 pounds, mostly where I sit.


----------



## Kate48 (Jan 19, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Welcome, Kate!   So glad your cancer surgery was successful!


Thanks AnnieA! They caught it at a 1+ and all the symptoms I had were a tiny spot the size of a grain of sand of blood in the toilet. That's all. I was lucky. Others on my floor were not. I treasure each day.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 19, 2020)

Kate48 said:


> Thanks! I have some exercise equipment downstairs which I have made a commitment to use and am keeping a journal. I need to drop 40 pounds, mostly where I sit.


I need to lose about the same but my short term goal is to lose 10.


----------



## Kate48 (Jan 19, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 88375
> Good for you Kate! I have to shed some winter weight, too. Pants getting tight, ugh.


Yeah, me too!!!!


----------



## Catlady (Jan 19, 2020)

I was going to ask if you want to lose with calories or exercise and you answered my question with the exercise equipment.  The best way, of course, is a combination of both.  Unfortunately, I'm too lazy to exercise, so I've been losing weight with the ''time restricted'' diet.  I only eat within a two hour period (5-7pm) and fast the rest of the time.  Most people can't do it, but I rather do that than exercise or have to count calories.  You have to choose your demons.  

If your weight is on your butt, the best exercise is squats and lunges.


----------



## Duster (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Catlady (Jan 19, 2020)

Duster said:


> View attachment 88392


THAT should work for MOST people.


----------



## Devi (Feb 20, 2020)

I'm going to have to exercise, as well. Not my favorite. <ugh>


----------



## IrisSenior (Feb 20, 2020)

I walk every day.
Drink water - there is no calories in water.
Eat more veggies and fruit.
I use an app on my iphone that counts my calories every day.
Limit eating out - restaurant meals and fast food can contain your whole calories for the day in just one sitting.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 20, 2020)

Welcome, Kate .. you look so familiar to me.
I hope to lose a few pounds as well, now that I've been diagnosed with Type 2 Diabetes.
Good luck with your efforts!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 20, 2020)

Hello and welcome from New Jersey.


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 20, 2020)

Duster said:


> View attachment 88392


Good one


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 20, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!!!!!! I can relate to your desire to lose weight,  I’ve been a yo-yo dieter most of my adult life, but within the last year I have lost around 40 pounds, I just keep my calorie intake to 1400 a day and it works pretty well. I keep a food diary too that’s really important as you can lose track pretty fast of the food you’ve eaten especially if you are a foodie like I am. I exercise but that’s not the main reason why I lost the weight I swim and I bike and I walk too but I’m not obsessive about it. I wish you all the luck in the world and I’m so glad that you’ve fully recovered from your surgery and you’re on the road to health! Welcome!!!!!


----------



## gennie (Feb 20, 2020)

Welcome Kate


----------



## JimBob1952 (Feb 21, 2020)

I read that caloric intake is up 20% in the US since 1970.  That's about when the obesity epidemic started.  

My take is that it is mostly due to eating out, especially in fast food and mass-food restaurants.   I can't think of another major variable.  

I think the key is to take it easy. Pick one thing to work on this month (like drinking coffee without sugar).  Then do something else next month.  (Take a walk every day).  Then the next.  (Eat more vegetables).  Then the next.  (Take an occasional bike ride).  

Try to lose a pound a month, not a pound a week.  

Good luck!  You sound like a great person with a great attitude, you can definitely do this.


----------



## MelvinaFC (Mar 3, 2020)

JimBob1952 said:


> I read that caloric intake is up 20% in the US since 1970.  That's about when the obesity epidemic started.
> 
> My take is that it is mostly due to eating out, especially in fast food and mass-food restaurants.   I can't think of another major variable.
> 
> ...


I have to agree.  Take just one thing a month and focus on it.  It is realistic and chances are before the end of the year, you are living a healthy lifestyle!  Another thing, just move more.  Each day, try to move a little bit more - whether walking, dancing or whatever you feel like doing.  When you call it 'exercise' your brain shouts 'No!!!'


----------



## MelvinaFC (Mar 3, 2020)

Great outlook on life!  Reducing carbs (not eliminating it though) can do wonders also.


----------



## Devi (Mar 3, 2020)

You're right, MelvinaFC, about calling it "exercise". I think I'll call it "moving around" and "dancing."


----------



## old medic (Mar 4, 2020)

The love of cooking can hurt you... Or be your friend... Be Honest.. How many SKINNY Chefs do you know?
Look into healthy food options... control portions, and get outside and enjoy the world....
Dont fall into the Body Image trap.... have seen 90Lb sticks Complaining about being fat... 
Just strive to be HEALTHY and HAPPY...


----------



## Getoffmylawn (May 6, 2020)

Catlady said:


> I was going to ask if you want to lose with calories or exercise and you answered my question with the exercise equipment.  The best way, of course, is a combination of both.  Unfortunately, I'm too lazy to exercise, so I've been losing weight with the ''time restricted'' diet.  I only eat within a two hour period (5-7pm) and fast the rest of the time.  Most people can't do it, but I rather do that than exercise or have to count calories.  You have to choose your demons.
> 
> If your weight is on your butt, the best exercise is squats and lunges.


How is that working? Do you get hungry?


----------

